# To Build An Ecaller or Buy Ecaller



## shortlab (Dec 30, 2010)

I need to put together a couple of e callers. I have been looking into building my own, but for not much more money, I see i can buy one. Whos ecallers have everyone been using. Pros and cons to buying one. I am considering two callers to have a backup (long trips not to have one) and to use multiple callers at the same time. thanks for your input..


----------



## wihunter86 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was in the same dilemma. But after talking to a few die hard snow guys I decided to go with the home built caller. More affordable and better sound placement. That's just my opinion


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If you reasech this you can build a way better caller compared to what you can buy one for. Lots of threads from the past on how to build 4 speaker ecallers.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

www.goosegetter.com Been running them for years with zero problems. Great customer service and he's been tweaking his setups to stay with what guys want. His newest has sound cards, remote controlled, adjustable levels of bass/treble,etc. Without the battery it weighs about as much as a box of shells and comes in a smaller weatherproof ammo box;great for muddy conditions.

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Definately build your own. I built my own e caller and spent a total of 60 bucks. I just bought a pyramid equalizer and I bought 2 snow goose cds from the Nodak store. I then put them on a cheap mp3 player got it day after thanksgiving last year for 9 bucks. I have a total of 4 speakers. I have 2 30 watt PA style speakers, and 2 speakers from an old stero laying around. I ran 50 feet of wire for each speaker and am able to unplug them if I want. I made the Ecaller into a small rubbermaid tub. It holds 2 motorcycle batteries in parallel able to power the thing constant all day long. I put a switch on the outside to kill the power. I then have a 6 foot cord to have the MP3 player in my blind. It works awesome!!!!


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Build it.....built my own....my buddy has a fox pro and trying to get the snow goose sounds from cds onto that thing is a total abortion.....I like the sounds of mine better as well. good luck

inhonker1


----------

